# My vizsla has been bitten at doggy day care



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,
My 7 month old vizsla has been going to doggy day care while I am at work. She loves it!
But when I picked her up last night she had clearly been bitten as she had two puncture wounds on her face. The day care said they knew nothing about it!
I took Abby to the vet and was told the fur around the wounds may never grow back! But she will be ok. Have any of your dogs been bitten and has the fur grown back?
Also is this the sort of thing I should expect from day care or do you think I should go elsewhere? I am a tad annoyed they didn't notice she was injured. It says to me she was not supervised!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Kristend, 

I'm sorry that happened to you - and your girl!

I really don't think that sort of thing is normal for daycare. Mine goes to daycare and has since she was young, after all her shots. She's never been bitten. I am sure it can happen but it has never happened to my pup or to the friends I have who bring their dogs to the same place. There are a lot of staff there so I have to believe the dogs are supervised well. 

I do have a friend who's dog goes to a different daycare and her dog was actually bitten yesterday and had to have stitches. 

My older V was bitten by an off-leash dog once when we were out for a run. He does have a small scar where the hair hasn't grown back. But, it's really not bad at all.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles was bitten badly on the face at 5 months old by a Malamute. He was missing hair between his eyes and on the left side of his face, but it grew back! Took about 6 weeks, but you can't tell anymore! So sorry that happened to her.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Our puppy was bitten at the dog park. The wound at the top of his head (where the wrinkles are) was small but bleeding a little. It definately got better. Now you can only see it in a certain light, if you know where to look and what to look for. I am sure no one except me and my husband will ever notice.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Kristend said:


> The day care said they knew nothing about it!


This is a huge red flag to me. Find another daycare ASAP. They are either understaffed or just lazy. I'm shocked that they wouldn't see a dog with puncture wounds on its face.

Riley was attacked a few months ago and the fur has never grown back on her wounds. It does bother me to a certain extent, but it's not like there is anything you can do about it.


----------



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It's good to know the fur has grown back for most of your vizslas. I hope it's the same for Abby.



threefsh said:


> Kristend said:
> 
> 
> > This is a huge red flag to me. Find another daycare ASAP. They are either understaffed or just lazy. I'm shocked that they wouldn't see a dog with puncture wounds on its face.
> ...


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper had a big chunk bitten out of his side when he was a puppy by a nasty little Westie. Most of the hair grew back, except right was the bite was the deepest. So it looks like a little triangle of slightly lighter color, just because there's like, one layer less of hair right there.

Sorry that happened.  Sometimes bites occur, but they should have had someone supervising the play so that they could separate the dogs, possibly isolate the dog that bit yours, and tend to your dog's wounds. I know something things can escape people, because dogs move pretty fast, but I'm sure that if someone had been in the room, they would have seen your dog get bitten.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Kristend*, unfortunately, I know exactly what you are going through  I hope your V baby gets better soon! :-*
My 10 month-old Pacsirta came home once with a hole in her side/thigh area, too, and the day care she went to couldn't tell me how, why, when, etc. any of it happened. The vet said it didn't look like a bite wound, but you never know! I never went back to that day care again...
Here is my thread on this topic from earlier this year: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4925.msg36912.html#msg36912 Other people experiences gave me hope that everything will be OK with my baby Pacsirta. Now you can't even see where the wound was. 
Hang in there!!


----------

